# Banks!!! Arrrrrghhhhhh!!!!!!



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

F*****g Banks!!! Arrrrrgghhhhh!!!!!

Excuse me while I bash my fingers into the keyboard about these f****g idiots…..

:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:

Very simple….

I send a cheque out from company A

Company B banks the cheque (also my company), but it bounces

Bank of company B blames the bank of company A, saying that they have declined it because the signature is wrong…

It isn't… I signed it.

Company A banks gets phoned, no we have not bounced it because of that.

So why have you done it then?

Because company B bank have stamped the cheque over the signature

But you can still see it clearly, can't you?

Yes, but it should be clearer.

So, I'm stuck in the middle of these 2 monumental idiots fighting over a stamp on a cheque, which is payment from 1 company to another, in the same group…so owned by the same people

And the best bit…. It's the same f****g bank!!!!!

(and before anyone says anything, Company A works in the dark ages, it doesn't have internet banking, so everything has to be done by cheque - at the moment)

<rant>/

and breathe

:lol::lol:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Easy.............Tell Company A Bank to F**k Off.

I've got to the stage where ANY of the companies I have dealings with use call centre's abroad I just severe all links and take my business elsewhere :thumb:

I just think that we are prepared to put up with far too much **** in this country. If enough of us walk away then they will have to change their policies and the quality of service provided.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like you need to take your tax dodging elsewhere


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

rbs have done that to me a few times, I also got declined internet banking by santander who are taking over rbs when i asked why have they declined it they advised the current bank ie rbs hold detremental information on me which is odd as i have had an account with them for over twenty years and internet banking, when i ask rbs they say they havent a clue what there on about and to go and ask santander when asked they cant release any information on me as it belongs to rbs.

you got to laugh


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

painful too many idiots who will use any excuse to be a pain in the **** nowadays, be far simpler for them and everyone if they just did their job and thought a little!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

justina3 said:


> rbs have done that to me a few times, I also got declined internet banking by santander who are taking over rbs when i asked why have they declined it they advised the current bank ie rbs hold detremental information on me which is odd as i have had an account with them for over twenty years and internet banking, when i ask rbs they say they havent a clue what there on about and to go and ask santander when asked they cant release any information on me as it belongs to rbs.
> 
> you got to laugh


Might be worth doing an experian report just to see whats on your file. Just remember to cancel it before the 30 days are up :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Bring Company A out the dark ages... no excuse then. Cheques are horrible


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

New bank time


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Will_G said:


> Might be worth doing an experian report just to see whats on your file. Just remember to cancel it before the 30 days are up :thumb:


nothing on there mate i pay yearly and get alerts if and when anything happends used to be a bad boy with the old death cards older and wiser these days, rbs even admited there is nothing on the file cant be arsed to keep ringing them think its time to shop around


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sound like they are a bunch of Bankers :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Surely a bank transfer would have been easier ???......


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Beats me people just go back and back to poor banks and buy products from them and go back again maybe if more did not buy from them they would learn , this rant is not re cueys op just banks they treat customers with contempt


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Beats me people just go back and back to poor banks and buy products from them and go back again maybe if more did not buy from them they would learn , this rant is not re cueys op just banks they treat customers with contempt


Sorry buddy but this is a little bit of a sweeping generalisation...Sure the OP has had an issue, however banks are just like any other business, they are only as good as the people that work for them. Some will care about the service they offer, and always go the extra mile, and some won't.

The answer here is if you are not happy with the service let the business know, if they don't react vote with your feet, there is plenty of competition!!!

But please remember that not all banks, as not all businesses are the same....and for sure, not all banks 'treat customers with contempt' :thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> Surely a bank transfer would have been easier ???......


+1

My cheque book is gathering dust.

I do hate banks though. My bank, lets call them The World's Irritating Bank, keep calling me while I'm at work trying to earn pennies to put into their bank hassling me to sign up for different accounts and asking why I don't put much money into certain accounts. If I ignore the calls they just keep calling the rest of the week until I answer to tell them to stop calling.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> +1
> 
> My cheque book is gathering dust.
> 
> ...


Wonder who that might be :lol: might be worth asking them to put a contact exclusion on your account though...or to delete your work number from their systems..


----------

